# Cycle country wings



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Has anyone ever made a set of wings to go on your plow??? I should have bought the 60" but ended up with a 48":realmad:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

there was a guy on ebay that just sold wings I forgot to big on them it added overall 16" to your plow. they sold for $25


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

found them now there $30

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/atv-...195007QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;645658 said:


> there was a guy on ebay that just sold wings I forgot to big on them it added overall 16" to your plow. they sold for $25


can I buy them new???? I have never seen them


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;645673 said:


> found them now there $30
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/atv-...195007QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


Thanks a lot, I found some on ebayxysport


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I am going to but a pair of them too. So I have a 6ft plow


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i want to build some wings for my plow because it is only a 42inch


----------

